
The Polity Is Libertarian Space Opera Done Right - dgaudet
https://www.wired.com/2018/07/geeks-guide-neal-asher/
======
drasticmeasures
From the article:

>But Asher says he’s not interested in sending any sort of message in his
fiction. “I just wrote it as I saw it,” he says. “I’ve never thought that much
about it. My aim is to tell a story and to entertain.”

That's what political writers using entertainment to push a political message
always say in interviews.

>He’s more outspoken on Twitter, where he regularly posts about politics. He
says that social media has made him acutely aware of just how unwelcome his
views are in the overwhelmingly liberal world of science fiction, to the
extent that he simply avoids science fiction conventions altogether.

